# can name song in creedence style or vibe before creedence exists



## marmo (Mar 2, 2018)

or is there any band name the band with some songs
Thanks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

No one influenced John Fogarty more than James Burton who played with Rick Nelson (among numerous others) - check this tune out and you can hear the genesis of CCR -


----------

